
Andrew Yang wants to give 10 families $1k a month - juniusfree
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/20863559/andrew-yang-democratic-debate-giveaway-universal-income-ubi-freedom-dividend-election-2020
======
Zann580
Andrew Yang now has more attention on himself because of this then he could
have gotten with any ad.

